# Will they upgrade us?



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

I know some threads covered this a while back, but was wondering if DTV will still replace the H10 with an H20 when all of the new HD channels go up (if they do). WHen I bought my H10, they said they would trade it free of charge when everything went MPEG4. While I would prefer Tive, I would take the H20 for all of the new channels. If DTV goes back on its word, I will bolt for Comcast.


----------



## Ein (Jul 7, 2004)

They will gladly offer you the new H20 for a 2 years contract.


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

Ein said:


> They will gladly offer you the new H20 for a 2 years contract.


And $299...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Or $99 plus $19.99 shipping ...

Or just $19.99 shipping ...

Your cost seems to vary based on your past history with DirecTV and which agent you speak with. You won't know for sure what offer you will get until you call.


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Or $99 plus $19.99 shipping ...
> 
> Or just $19.99 shipping ...
> 
> Your cost seems to vary based on your past history with DirecTV and which agent you speak with. You won't know for sure what offer you will get until you call.


Went to DirectV's website, it offered me the H20 for $105 Shipped, went elsewhere on the site and went back to the upgrade equipment link and it wanted to charge me $299 for it. hehe...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If and when I need the HR20, I expect to get it for free as I'm an "A" list customer.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> If and when I need the HR20, I expect to get it for free as I'm an "A" list customer.


That didn't work for my boss. He's an A-list customer with 3 HR10's in his house for which he paid $800 each. They only offered him $100 off a single HR20 = $199 plus shipping. To get additional units would cost $299 each, plus 2 more years of committment. This wasn't an offer from 'retention', so he probably would've gotten a better deal had he threatened to cancel his sub.

I think the key here is that he doesn't subscribe to any of the big sports packages. DirecTV seems to cater to sports fans. They'll even temporarily shut off other HD channels so they can have enough bandwidth for football. And they always show the sports stuff on their home page....seriously - go look.

-h


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

The ridiculous thing is how many people were told they would be upgraded free of charge. I don't plan on needing an H20 for a while, but DTV really should honor those commitments.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Bitz69 said:


> Went to DirectV's website, it offered me the H20 for $105 Shipped, went elsewhere on the site and went back to the upgrade equipment link and it wanted to charge me $299 for it. hehe...


Be sure you're not confusing an H20 w/ an HR20.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I don't see a need to upgrade to an MPEG4 receiver for quite some time.


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

Sorry, I did mean HR20. Quick typing led me to H20.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

If you want to "upgrade" from HR10 to HR20, most DirecTV retention reps will
gladly do it for free. Just make sure you get the right rep. 

I have received three HR20 HD DVRs and returned all of them. No shipping cost.

Strangely, DirecTV wanted me to ship back the HR10s.... what do they plan
to do with the old HR10s that customers sent back?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My HR10 is not a leased unit, so they won't get it back.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

They wanted over $500.00 to upgrade me. I called back, got another CSR and got it negotiated down to $99.00, which was awesome. When they started to schedule the install, the first appointment was 5 weeks out. That was a deal breaker.

Switched to cable, bought a dual tuner SD Tivo to record my kid's shows and got the SA8300 for HD content. Going to Ebay all my DTivos.

I woulda stayed.... I didnt want to switch but come on, 5 weeks? That's just unacceptable.


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> My HR10 is not a leased unit, so they won't get it back.


x2


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

When I originally authorized my HDTivo I was promised (and had my account noted) a free upgrade to the (as yet unreleased) MPEG4 Directv DVR.

If they attempt to back out of that I have a very easy response - namely Comcast and the Series 3 along with a few of the Tivo'd Comcast DVRs.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

The HD DVR "landscape" right now is pretty bleak. 

* The HR10 is good, but getting long in the tooth and clearly an "end of life" product. 
* The HR20 is a unreliable POC/POS (or it "works great", if you win the lottery) and costs $299 each to "lease".
* The cable company DVRs have tiny hard drives and crappy UIs. 
* The Series 3 looks great, but costs $650 + $12.95/month and only has CableCard 1.0 support (giving it limited lifespan, IMHO). 

So I'm just hanging on to my HR10 until there are lots of HD channels I want and can't get and I feel "forced" to upgrade to whatever. Maybe there will be something good by then?


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

jcricket said:


> The HD DVR "landscape" right now is pretty bleak.
> 
> * The HR10 is good, but getting long in the tooth and clearly an "end of life" product.
> * The HR20 is a unreliable POC/POS (or it "works great", if you win the lottery) and costs $299 each to "lease".
> ...


An excellent summary and I came to a similar conclusion, hang on to my 3 hacked HR10s until something better comes along.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

jcricket said:


> The HD DVR "landscape" right now is pretty bleak.
> 
> * The HR10 is good, but getting long in the tooth and clearly an "end of life" product.
> * The HR20 is a unreliable POC/POS (or it "works great", if you win the lottery) and costs $299 each to "lease".
> ...


There are also DCT (digital cable tuners) being launched soon which are basically CableCard adapters for Vista Media Center that will let you record HD content directly.

And if you believe the rumors, DirecTV is supposedly beta testing a Vista Media Center satellite tuner also.

I'm not sure how these options will be all that much better than a Series3, but it is another option that would not include a monthly subscription fee - at least Windows Media Center today doesn't require a montly sub, so if they keep that same model with Vista it should not include a fee.

-h


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

They met their word with me. Free HR20, I kept the HR10. I did this via retention and reminded them of the promise made, but it was really no trouble at all.


----------



## gimletmaker (Feb 6, 2006)

MCE is only an option if you want a malware/virus magnet at the center of your home theatre.



harley3k said:


> There are also DCT (digital cable tuners) being launched soon which are basically CableCard adapters for Vista Media Center that will let you record HD content directly.
> 
> And if you believe the rumors, DirecTV is supposedly beta testing a Vista Media Center satellite tuner also.
> 
> ...


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

gimletmaker said:


> MCE is only an option if you want a malware/virus magnet at the center of your home theatre.


Exactly!


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm afraid that anything reliying on cable cards or "digital cable tuners" will be "obsoleted" by the cable companies switching more content to the switched-digital-video, on-demand and other technologies that require the two-way capabilities "only their boxes" can provide :-(

Lately I feel like we're moving backwards, not forwards. Even the Series 3 is basically a sideways trade from the HR10. Doesn't have any more tuners, doesn't have MRV or TTG, etc. It's too bad the cable card interface isn't on some kind of a daughter-card, so you could replace the whole module when they come out with two-way cable cards (assuming they do).

Bleh. The whole set of offerings right now leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## 3thumbsup (Jan 15, 2007)

I have an HR10 that was covered under a BestBuy extended warranty and recently went belly-up. I contacted BestBuy and they indicated I should bring the system into my local store where they would replace it with an HR20. I asked if they could replace it with another HR10, and they said "No, in fact these units will be obsolete by this time next year". When I asked them to expand upon that comment, he gave me a phone number for their customer service group which ultimately dumped me into DirecTV down in Los Angeles.

The tech I spoke with indicated that prior to the MPEG4 upgrade they would be doing another system-wide switch of access cards, and that most systems would be rendered incompatible.

This is the first I have heard of this, though I rememeber many years ago when they changed from the old BLUE access cards to the newer ones, but that didn't render older systems obsolete, just hampered the ability for pirates to hack free service.

If the person was being truthful, it would make sense why they are switching to the new "LEASE" plan versus making units available for purchase.

Has anyone else heard of this plan? (the access card switch, not the MPEG4 upgrade)

BTW - the price for the HR20 system without logging-in to the DirecTV web site is listed as $199 with free installation and an upgrade to a 5-LNB dish. That same system at BestBuy & CircuitCity is listed as $299, and when I called DirecTV they offered a free upgrade to my primary HR10 system, and $99 upgrades for my older R15 units.
:up: :up: :up:


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

jcricket said:


> I'm afraid that anything reliying on cable cards or "digital cable tuners" will be "obsoleted" by the cable companies switching more content to the switched-digital-video, on-demand and other technologies that require the two-way capabilities "only their boxes" can provide :-(


The good news is that the FCC is not going to let them do this. The FCC has demanded that the cable industry use one standard. http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/01/12/0043249. This will at least make it a level playing ground for TiVo future products.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

gimletmaker said:


> MCE is only an option if you want a malware/virus magnet at the center of your home theatre.


Good point.

But you wouldn't have to worry about Tivo downloading ads to your system or showing ads while you're fast forwarding, etc.

Just the pop-up ads from your spyware 

-h


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

All this discussion of MCE being a magnet for malware and viruses ... what is this based on? Have any studies been done on units used ONLY for home media? Exactly how vulnerable is the MCE PC if you install reputable firewalls, virus scanners, enable automatic windows update, and do NOTHING but download guide data (not even using email or the internet on the machine).


----------



## gimletmaker (Feb 6, 2006)

It's based on a simple fact. It runs windows, which is inherently unsecure. Yes, you can go through all sorts of contortions to try to prevent infections, but that's exactly my point. I just have don't have the extra time or energy to spend making sure that virus/malware definitions and windows security updates are current (nor would I want to).

Worst case scenario, if you plug the MCE box into your network (which you will want to do to enjoy certain MCE features) and have other windows PCs on the network, you will eventually have issues. For example, introduction of a virus, via another PC on the network that *does* use email, etc.

Best case scenario is you will spend lots of time keeping virus software, spyware software, and windows security software patches current.

Personally, I would rather spend my time enjoying the media instead. 



drew2k said:


> All this discussion of MCE being a magnet for malware and viruses ... what is this based on? Have any studies been done on units used ONLY for home media? Exactly how vulnerable is the MCE PC if you install reputable firewalls, virus scanners, enable automatic windows update, and do NOTHING but download guide data (not even using email or the internet on the machine).


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

jcricket said:


> It's too bad the cable card interface isn't on some kind of a daughter-card, so you could replace the whole module when they come out with two-way cable cards (assuming they do).


Actually some of the DCT solutions do exactly this. The cable card interface is actually external to the system. There is at least one internal version too by ATI. One would presume that you could upgrade to the new version once it was released; however as it stands now, you won't be able to buy these separate from your media center - they need to be 'certified' by certified media center vendors.

As long as its taken for the cablecard 1.0 to come to fruition though I would expect that by the time cablecard 2 is a reality most would want to upgrade their Media Centers anyway.

Still for my money I don't see why I wouldn't just get a Series3 today.

-h


----------



## wood019 (Oct 24, 2004)

maybe this is a silly question, but If they obligated me to a 2 year contract when they sold me my equipment and that equipment does not serve its intended purpose for that same 2 year period then shouldn't I be released from my obligation to DirecTV. I am going to be really unhappy if there are a bunch of HD channels that I cannot watch once the eleventy million HD channels that they are promising to release this year come online. Seems to me like that would be a breech of contract...but I am no lawyer


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

gimletmaker said:


> It's based on a simple fact. It runs windows, which is inherently unsecure. Yes, you can go through all sorts of contortions to try to prevent infections, but that's exactly my point. I just have don't have the extra time or energy to spend making sure that virus/malware definitions and windows security updates are current (nor would I want to).
> 
> Worst case scenario, if you plug the MCE box into your network (which you will want to do to enjoy certain MCE features) and have other windows PCs on the network, you will eventually have issues. For example, introduction of a virus, via another PC on the network that *does* use email, etc.
> 
> ...


Wow, watch the FUD fly! Did I accidentally end up with the 12-year-olds on Slashdot?

You do realize that pretty much any modern OS, be it Windows, Linux, or Mac OS can have vulnerabilities, right?

Would you like to explain to me how infection would occur on a media-only MCE machine with its firewall active to the point where it doesn't listen on any TCP/IP ports?


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

drew2k said:


> All this discussion of MCE being a magnet for malware and viruses ... what is this based on? Have any studies been done on units used ONLY for home media? Exactly how vulnerable is the MCE PC if you install reputable firewalls, virus scanners, enable automatic windows update, and do NOTHING but download guide data (not even using email or the internet on the machine).


It's not very vulnerable at all.

In fact, if you take the basic precautions you listed with an up to date version of any flavor of XP you can use the computer to surf, download, etc. with minimal risk. If you just have an MCE computer which is limited to media activities, your risk is insignificant.

That being said, MCE is still a bit too complicated and kludgy to replace a dedicated PVR for most users.


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

wood019 said:


> Seems to me like that would be a breech of contract...but I am no lawyer


The problem is your contract was for whichever channel package you signed up for. If they alter that by taking channels away from you w/o compensation of some sort, you may have a point. However, if they add new options, your original agreement didn't include those and I assume the agreement did not consider future additions to your package.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

dbett said:


> It's not very vulnerable at all.
> 
> In fact, if you take the basic precautions you listed with an up to date version of any flavor of XP you can use the computer to surf, download, etc. with minimal risk. If you just have an MCE computer which is limited to media activities, your risk is insignificant.
> 
> That being said, MCE is still a bit too complicated and kludgy to replace a dedicated PVR for most users.


Thanks ... that's kind of what I thought. Let the automated updates keep the system secure, use it only as a PVR, and how much maintenance is there? Maybe annual renewal of subscription anti-virus packages?

I have an MCE PC that I use mostly for video editing, but since I get family cable as part of my condo fees, I also use it as my backup PVR in case I lose satellite signals due to bad weather. It's really not that bad a PVR ... allows 30-sec skip (customizable, by the way), does series recording on one or across several channels, has variable pre- and post- padding if no conflicts exist, and allows several for managing disk space (keep until, etc.).

My only problem with it is it looks terrible on my widescreen plasma, so I look at it on the 20" LCD ...


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

jcricket said:


> The HD DVR "landscape" right now is pretty bleak.
> 
> * The HR10 is good, but getting long in the tooth and clearly an "end of life" product.
> * The HR20 is a unreliable POC/POS (or it "works great", if you win the lottery) and costs $299 each to "lease".
> ...


+1 :up:


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

I actually built my own MCE system that I run as a HTPC.

I don't use it for tv though and therefore didn't bother to install a tuner card. It is basically identical to a normal XP box. I only went with MCE because I wanted to run a great DVD organizer called "My Movies" which only runs under MCE. I have all the kids' DVD's ripped onto that computer and can easily and quickly pull them up (without all the promos, etc.).

As for the whole security issue, I currently have 7 XP systems running at home (at least when I bring home my work laptop). They are all up to date and the ones that I use to browse/download stuff have AV and anti-spyware packages running. I also have my router set as a firewall (a Linksys WRT54G running the DD-WRT firmware) .

Several of the computers including the HTPC/MCE one have no AV or Anti-spyware programs installed since they sit behind the firewall and aren't used to connect to the internet.

I've had zero virus or spyware problems with any of those machines. They all run flawlessly with little in the way of upkeep - Windows Update and the AV programs automatically update.

:shrug:

_Note to anti-MS folks: I understand the risks and what can happen to poorly maintained systems being used by idiots. In fact, one of the computers is an older Dell laptop from work. When I got it it was so badly infected with spyware and other malware that our IT guy was just going to toss it. I ended up wiping it clean and starting with a fresh install of XP._


----------



## Head (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally Posted by jcricket
> The HD DVR "landscape" right now is pretty bleak.
> 
> * The HR10 is good, but getting long in the tooth and clearly an "end of life" product.
> ...


Excellent summary. Unfortunately I won't be jumping to HD-anything until this is worked out.  I'll just stick with SD until TiVo or DTV figures it out...


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Anyone try and "upgrade" (and I use the term loosely) to the HR20 recently? Curious to know if people are getting for free? Is there still a direct line to Retention (I thought I remembered reading that it "went away")...

As much as I don't want to, I'll probably do it this spring to get my RSNs in HD. Unfortunately D* is still only carrying 2 of the 4 (Sportsnet NY and YES -- not FSNY and MSG), so the temptation is there to switch to cable, but at this point I'd rather get the HR20 and keep my 2 SD TiVos running instead of converting everything over to cable and probably shelling out much more $$ for a Series 3...


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> My HR10 is not a leased unit, so they won't get it back.


Good luck with all that. 

The loose agreement(never saw it in writing anywhere) to replace HR10-250's when the MPEG4 DVRs came out was a swap/replacement of the HR10-250 with an MPEG4 DVR.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I just got an HR20 for free after credits, and will be keeping both of my HR10 receivers in service. There was never any discussion of returning either HR10 ... which would have been fun, as I purchased both of my HR10 units - they're not leased.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

D* is replacing my HR10(hard drive failure) free, no credits, she said no shipping and I could keep my HR10 and dispose of as I see fit. She said 2 day shipping, so I called after 2 days to get a tracking number. The guy I spoke to said I DID need to return it. I told him the lady said I didn't and he said, just hang onto it for 90 days and make sure you don't get charged.
so, we'll see.
dug

By the way, I went through tech support and got bumped to level 2 because the first level had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

You can keep the HR10....that way they can get you_ leased_ on the HR20. If they wanted the HR10 you'd get a recovery package (box and FedEx slip) shipped to you.


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

Sir_winealot said:


> You can keep the HR10....that way they can get you_ leased_ on the HR20. If they wanted the HR10 you'd get a recovery package (box and FedEx slip) shipped to you.


Maybe not. I had to pay to ship one of my bad HR10s back.

I am sure I could have recovered the shipping by spending another 6-10 hours on the phone.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

Scott Corbett said:


> Maybe not. I had to pay to ship one of my bad HR10s back.
> 
> I am sure I could have recovered the shipping by spending another 6-10 hours on the phone.


Yikes, When I first called in a couple months ago they were adamant that they would get my HR10 back. I politely declined waited a couple of weeks called back and went directly to retention, explained to the lady that I bought the reciever there was no way I was trading it in, and that I wanted to use it on my other HDTV (dont really have one but it did sound good :up: ) She said no problem, offered me the HR20 for free and since I already had the 5lnb dish installed all I had to do was wait for the installer to bring it out. I was one of the very luck ones in that I got a good one out of the box and have had no issues with it, save for the remote being flaky. This was about 6 or 8 weeks ago, and I have heard that the wheeling and dealing is beginning to dry up, so hurry up and see what you can do.

Good Luck


----------



## Boss Hoss (May 20, 2004)

jon777 said:


> Anyone try and "upgrade" (and I use the term loosely) to the HR20 recently? Curious to know if people are getting for free? Is there still a direct line to Retention (I thought I remembered reading that it "went away")...
> 
> As much as I don't want to, I'll probably do it this spring to get my RSNs in HD. Unfortunately D* is still only carrying 2 of the 4 (Sportsnet NY and YES -- not FSNY and MSG), so the temptation is there to switch to cable, but at this point I'd rather get the HR20 and keep my 2 SD TiVos running instead of converting everything over to cable and probably shelling out much more $$ for a Series 3...


I was offered a n/c upgrade to the HR20... with a twist:

I pay $199 up front, then receive a $50 credit on my account every six months until the $199 is paid back to me.

Bill


----------



## tivoreno (Apr 18, 2001)

I should think that if you happen to have a leased HR10 and want it ah, er, "upgraded" all you need to do is say it won't boot. It's not like anyone is going to test it. Heck it might even work for non-leased units. All you're likely to have to negotiate is if you have to return it.


----------



## webbrook (Feb 22, 2005)

I love my tivo and would like to keep it. But i would also like to go hd, Which receiver should i try to get on ebay. ( that is the only place to get them now right?)
thanks


----------



## missparker10 (Sep 29, 2005)

For some reason when I called, the rep told me since I had 2 HdTivo's, I couldn't get just 1 DirectTv HD DVR, I had to get 2. I didn't quite understand it but she offered them both for just $99, not each but as a set. Who was I to say no to 2 for that price? My husband really wanted the new one, don't know why but he likes all his things new and in his sports room, he doesn't use it too much anyway.

They said I could keep the HR10 that was considered owned, but that if I shut off service to the "leased" one I'd have to return it. So I turned off my owned one and moved the leased one to another bedroom that didn't have a dvr yet.

I was hesitant about the new one and have to say it's not been that bad. I really miss my Tivo interface, this one is so freakin' difficult to get used to. But I figured I'd take the chance since I was able to keep the HdTivo, I could change back if I really needed to. So far, it's been acceptable. The worst part really is getting used to a non-Tivo. But I've been lucky and haven't had lock-ups, BSOD or programs not recording. knock on wood. But it's only been 4 days.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

webbrook said:


> I love my tivo and would like to keep it. But i would also like to go hd, Which receiver should i try to get on ebay. ( that is the only place to get them now right?)
> thanks


Right now the only option you have is the HR10-250. It is TiVo based hd reciever, but the downside is if you plan to stay with D* you will not be able to use it when the new HD channels are broadcast in the Mpeg4 format. Also at some point in the future (could be 6 months could be 6 years, no one really knows) However the HD offerings are limited to about 10 channels and no HD locals. You need to decide if its worth 10.99 a month for that.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

missparker10 said:


> For some reason when I called, the rep told me since I had 2 HdTivo's, I couldn't get just 1 DirectTv HD DVR, I had to get 2. I didn't quite understand it but she offered them both for just $99, not each but as a set. Who was I to say no to 2 for that price? My husband really wanted the new one, don't know why but he likes all his things new and in his sports room, he doesn't use it too much anyway.
> 
> They said I could keep the HR10 that was considered owned, but that if I shut off service to the "leased" one I'd have to return it. So I turned off my owned one and moved the leased one to another bedroom that didn't have a dvr yet.
> 
> I was hesitant about the new one and have to say it's not been that bad. I really miss my Tivo interface, this one is so freakin' difficult to get used to. But I figured I'd take the chance since I was able to keep the HdTivo, I could change back if I really needed to. So far, it's been acceptable. The worst part really is getting used to a non-Tivo. But I've been lucky and haven't had lock-ups, BSOD or programs not recording. knock on wood. But it's only been 4 days.


Wow thats a great deal, sounds like the CSR might have been drinking on the job!!  Good luck with the new units. :up:


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

They really don't want any HR10s returned. If you own it you keep it. If it is leased you can either keep it active or return it.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Is there any possibility of an upgrade to the 10-250? Aren't there a growing number of viewers who have both Tivo and Directv? 
Is it certain that ALL the new national HD channels will be 4mpeg? 
If Malone just added Starz and kept the ones we have for a few years we can hope that Tivo reaches an accomadation with Directv somewhere down the line. The pressure on Tivo to do that has got be growing. Otherwise satellite and Tivo will be totally imcompatible in a couple of years.


----------



## missparker10 (Sep 29, 2005)

jimb726 said:


> Wow thats a great deal, sounds like the CSR might have been drinking on the job!!  Good luck with the new units. :up:


That's ok, I was heavily medicated when I decided a change from Tivo to the new one was a good idea.


----------



## jimbra (May 2, 2002)

missparker10 said:


> That's ok, I was heavily medicated when I decided a change from Tivo to the new one was a good idea.


Almost made the same mistake but I was drinking LOL and said no way.

We were contacted by a legal firm today via US mail in regards to the HR10-250 problems. They said they were investigating and gathering information for class action against Direct TV. They are interviewing us on Monday of next week.

We were also promised a free upgrade. This is a definate mention while being interviewed.

Checked the legal firm out via Google they are legit.

Any one else getting mail like this?


----------



## samberger (Dec 28, 2005)

i just got the hr20 for $66. i wanted to keep my hr10-250 for recording the networks ota, which is better pq. but sometimes those fail, so i need a backup, thus the hr20. i went to retention to do this. i didn't try to get them down any further, and yes, it's a 2 year contract renewal, but that's ok, i don't plan on going anywhere, what with sunday ticket not being offered anywhere. so no big deal.


----------

